# New Mexico elk



## LPichan (Dec 30, 2007)

I've drawn a bull tag for area 34 in South Central New Mexico for the mid Oct. muzzle loader season. Anyone have experience or suggestions for this area? 

Thanks!


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

LPichan said:


> I've drawn a bull tag for area 34 in South Central New Mexico for the mid Oct. muzzle loader season. Anyone have experience or suggestions for this area?
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, shoot straight!! And good luck to you!! I have a pic of a bull From N.M. 2007 archery in my album. Its unit 15, not 34 but gives you a little something more to get excited about. Is 34 primative weapon only?


----------



## LPichan (Dec 30, 2007)

Awesome bull! Did you have a guide?

The hunt I've got is open to any muzzleloader.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

LPichan said:


> Awesome bull! Did you have a guide?
> 
> The hunt I've got is open to any muzzleloader.


Thanks!!

It was guided, Just outside the Gila. Have you talked to anyone or the fish and game yet?


----------



## LPichan (Dec 30, 2007)

I've got the name of two guides: Top Notch Outfitters and GT Nunn and also 2 names for the fish & wildlife office, but haven't been able to talk to them yet.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

LPichan said:


> I've got the name of two guides: Top Notch Outfitters and GT Nunn and also 2 names for the fish & wildlife office, but haven't been able to talk to them yet.


Have you seen any of the numbers over the last 10 years for the unit? I would have to guess your going to be in great shape and have a heck of a trip. I can't wait to go do it again!


----------

